# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة مزمل ابو القاسم عمود اليوم الاثنين

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 

🚨المريخ في دوري الأبطال🚨

د مزمل أبو القاسم 

* تسحب اليوم في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة قرعة بطولتي الأندية الإفريقية للأبطال والكونفدرالية، وستلعب المسابقتان بجدول مضغوط، بل منهك للاعبين، لأنهما ستختصران في حوالي ثمانية أشهر.
* سيزداد العبء الواقع على الأندية ولاعبيها بتزامن البطولتين مع تصفيات القارة الإفريقية للمونديال وتصفيات بطولة الأمم، وستجريان بالنهج نفسه، ببرمجة منهكة ومضغوطة، نلاحظها في الأمد الزمني القصير الذي يفصل بين مباراتي منتخبنا الوطني مع نظيره الغاني، حيث ستلعب الأولى في العاصمة الغانية أكرا بعد ثلاثة أيام من الآن، لتجري مباراة الذهاب في الخرطوم بعدها بخمسة أيام فقط، وبالتحديد يوم 17 الجاري.
* الفاصل بين مباراتي ذهاب وإياب الدور التمهيدي للكونفدرالية والأبطال سينحصر في أسبوع واحد، إذ سينطلق التنافس فيهما في الفترة من 20 و 22 نوفمبر الحالي، لتقام مباريات الإياب في الفترة بين 27 و29 من الشهر نفسه.
* بعدها بأسبوعين، وبالتحديد أيام 11، 12، 13 ديسمبر ستقام مباريات الدور الأول، لتجري لقاءات الإياب في الفترة من 20، 21، 22 من الشهر نفسه، أما مرحلة دور المجموعات فستقام بين شهري فبراير وأبريل، لتنطلق مرحلة دور الثمانية في منتصف مايو، وتقام مباريات نصف النهائي في الثلث الأخير من شهر يونيو، لتختتم بطولة دوري الأبطال في 17 يوليو المقبل.
* التفوق في بطولة مضغوطة تلعب بالتزامن من مباريات تصفيات المونديال والأمم والدوري الممتاز يتطلب تحضيرات مميزة، على الصعيدين الفني والإداري، وعمل متقن لتمكين اللاعبين من تخطي عوامل البرمجة المنهكة والتنقل بين المطارات والمدن الإفريقية والمسابقة المحلية.
* لنضرب مثالاً بفرقة المريخ التي سيشارك معظم أساسييها في مباراتي صقور الجديان مع منتخب النجوم السوداء الغاني يومي 12 و17 الحالي في أكرا والخرطوم، ويتحولون بعد اللقاء الثاني لمعسكر المريخ كي يؤدوا مباراة الذهاب في تمهيدي دوري الأبطال أحد أيام 20، 21، 22 من نوفمبر الحالي، أي أن الفارق الزمني بين المباراتين قد ينحصر في ثلاثة أو أربعة أيام فقط، مع ملاحظة أن القرعة قد تفرض على المريخ أن يؤدي مباراته الأولى خارج السودان.
* سيحدث ذلك للاعبين خاضوا منافسة محلية منهكة، ببرمجة مؤلمة فرضت عليهم أن يؤدوا مباراة كل 48 و72 ساعة في الدوري الممتاز.
* المريخ المواجه بمباراة افتتاحية في تمهيدي بطولة قارية بعد عشرة أيام من الآن لم يبدأ إعداده بعد، ولا يمتلك جهازاً فنياً يشرف على تدريباته حتى لو قرر استئنافها على الفور، بعد أن فرط مجلسه وسمح للمدرب جمال خشارم ومساعده الألماني توماس مويير بالسفر إلى تونس كي يدخلا الحجر الصحي هناك!
* هذا إذا قبل خشارم ومويير العودة للإشراف على الفريق، لأنهما غادرا السودان وهما في غاية الحنق على مجلس المريخ، الذي حفز كل واحد منهما على إنجاز الفوز على الهلال والظفر بلقب الدوري الممتاز بمبلغ عشرين ألف جنيه سوداني، تساوي أقل من مائة دولار، في واحدة من أبلغ صور المساخر التي ظلت تحدث في ساحة نادي المريخ منذ ثلاث سنوات، دفع فيهما الأحمر الثمن غالياً على حساب اسمه وتاريخه وسمعته ومكانته في القارة الإفريقية!
* يحدث كل ذلك الهوان للمريخ وهناك من يصرون على استمرار مجلس الفشل والتفكك، بادعاء أن بقاءه يحقق شعاراتهم الفارغة حول الديمقراطية المفترى عليها.
* عن أي ديمقراطية يتحدثون بعد أن رفض مجلس الخراب عقد أي جمعية عمومية عادية على مدى ثلاث سنوات، ولم يقدم أي ميزانية، ولا حتى موقفاً مالياً، وانحصر كل اهتمامه في تأمين بقائه في المناصب حتى ولو كلّف ذلك المريخ الخروج توالياً من تمهيدي دوري الأبطال ثلاث مرات للمرة الأولى في تاريخ النادي الكبير.
* من يصرون على استمرار هذا الواقع المؤلم الكئيب لا يمكن أن يكونوا مريخاب، ولا تهمهم مصلحة ناديهم، بقدر ما تنحصر اهتماماتهم في تحقيق مصالحهم الشخصية، ولو أدى ذلك إلى إذلال المريخ مجدداً بمغادرة دوري الأبطال من التمهيدي للمرة الرابعة على التوالي.
* نناشد الأخ آدم سوداكال أن ينهي هذه المهزلة بوضع حد لمسيرة مجلسه المتعثر، لأن استمراره سيقضي على ما تبقى من سمعة النادي الكبير، وبالطبع لن تشمل مناشدتنا بقية أعضاء مجلس الخراب، لأننا نعلم أن سمعة المريخ لا تعنيهم، وأن مصلحته لا تهمهم، وأن المهم عندهم هو الكنكشة في مقاعد المجلس حتى ولو حاق بالمريخ خراب سوبا!
* حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
آخر الحقائق 
* علمنا أنهم يفكرون في الاستعانة بالكابتن إبراهومة لتعويض غياب خشارم ومويير.
* من الصعب على إبراهومة أن يكرر تجربته الموجعة مع المجلس الحالي، بعد أن سبق لهم طرده من منصبه مع مساعديه لمجرد أنهم طالبوا بحقوقهم المادية.
* ولو قبل العودة فلن يحقق أي نجاح لأن النادي يفتقر إلى كل مقومات النجاح.
* وسيكون إبراهومة المدرب العاشر الذي يقود المريخ في عهد المجلس الحالي.
* نهج الترقيع والكلفتة لا يمكن أن يساعد المريخ على تحقيق أي نتائج لافتة في البطولة الإفريقية.
* من المحزن أن يفشل المجلس في تجهيز الرد كاسل ليبقى الملعب مغلقاً قرابة العامين.
* درة إستادات السودان تحول إلى أنقاض.
* من المحزن أن يضطر النادي الكبير إلى تسمية ملعب شيكان مستقراً لمبارياته الإفريقية في البطولة المقبلة.
* شكا شخارم وبكى من كثرة تنقل لاعبيه بين الملاعب في التدريبات.
* لم يتذكر أعضاء المجلس أن لديهم ملعباً إلا عندما نصبوا فيه خيمةً لتنظيم جمعية عمومية عبثية أريد لها أن تجيز نظاماً أساسياً يسهل استمرارهم في الكنكشة.
*  عشرة أيام فقط، لا ندري كيف سيستغلها المجلس لتجهيز فريقه في ظل غياب الجهاز الفني.
* شكا شخارم من قلة عدد الكرات المتاحة للتدريبات، ومن غياب المعدات الرياضية والأزياء اللازمة للاعبين.
* على محمد الكندو وعلي أسد وخالد أحمد المصطفى وبقية أعضاء المجلس أن يجنبوا المريخ شرور الإذلال بمغادرة دوري الأبطال من التمهيدي للمرة الرابعة توالياً.
* عليهم أن يترجلوا بالاستقالة اليوم قبل الغد.
* علماً أن حديثهم عن رغبتهم في الاستقالة لن يجد من يصدقه، لأنهم ابتذلوا مصطلح (استقالة) بكثرة تقديمهم إياها وسحبهم لها.
* اتقوا الله في مريخكم قبل أن تحل به الكارثة.
* شدما ما نخشى أن يفشل هذا المجلس حتى في تجهيز الكشف الإفريقي للنادي.
* ولن نستغرب إذا ما عجز عن إرسال الفريق إلى إحدى مبارياته الخارجية بسبب غياب المال.
* قرأت تصريحاً ناقداً أدلى به عضو المجلس هيثم الرشيد، الذي وصف تسجيلات النادي بأنها إدارية ومصالح شخصية!
* أكد هيثم أن مجلسهم لا يعلم شيئاً عن التسجيلات التي أشرف عليها سوداكال وعمر محمد ابد الله منفردين، وأن المريخ لا يحتاج إلى العدد الكبير الذي أقدم على ضمه!
* طالما أنكم مجرد ديكور وكومبارس لا تدرون شيئاً عما يدور في مجلسكم ولا تمتلكون قراراً فيه فلماذا تتمسكون به؟
* ما الذي يمنعكم من احترام أنفسكم وتقديم استقالاتكم؟
* هل يعلم أعضاء المجلس أن غداً الاثنين يمثل اليوم الأخير للنادي كي يرفع كشفه الإفريقي للكاف؟
* هل يعلمون أن إجراءات قيل بعض اللاعبين لم تنته بعد؟
* لولا تدخل القنصل حازم وقطب المريخ عمار الحاج لما اكتملت صفقة انتقال تمبش!!
* علماً أن المريخ لن يستطيع إرسال أسماء نجومه الثلاثة رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد ومصعب كردمان في الكشف الإفريقي بعد أن أحيلت ملفاتهم إلى لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين.
* نسأل عن مسببات تلكؤ لجنة اللواء عامر في إرسال تقريرها إلى الفيفا، بحثاً عن حل ناجع لأزمة النادي الكبير.
* ماذا ينتظرون والمريخ في مهب الريح؟
* هل قرأ الزميل أبو عاقلة أماسا الخطاب الذي أرسله شداد للفيفا حول قضية المريخ قبل أن يبرئه من تهمة الكذب على الاتحاد الدولي؟
* لو قرأه لما كتب ما كتب.
* كذب الدكتاتور على الفيفا مراراً وسعى إلى تضليله بإيراد معلومات مضروبة حول الأوضاع في المريخ، وتولى أعضاء المجلس تفنيد تلك الأكاذيب ودحضها في الاجتماع الأخير.
* من أهمها إخفاؤه لمعلومة انتهاء أمد مجلس المريخ، وادعاؤه بأن النادي أجاز نظاماً أساسياً متوافقاً مع النظامين الأساسيين للاتحاد السوداني والفيفا!
* ومنها زعمه أن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد منقسم على نفسه في قضية المريخ.
* الصحيح أن المجلس كله يقف في جهة، والدكتاتور يقف منفرداً في الجهة الأخرى.
* من يسهل لزوجته الاستيلاء على دولارات اتحاده وسياراته لا يمكن وصفه بالمصداقية.
* ومن يقدم على سداد فواتير هاتفه الشخصي وقيمة وقود سيارته والسيارة التي خصصها لزوجته لا يمكن أن يوصف بالنزاهة.
* ومن يشتري بطارية لسيارته الشخصية من أموال اتحاده لا علاقة له بالتعفف.
* شداد فاسد ومتعدٍ على المال العام، والمصداقية آخر صفة يمكن أن تطلق عليه.
* آخر خبر: فاتورة الخراب الذي حاق بالمريخ مقسمة بين أعضاء مجلس الدمار الشامل ودكتاتور اتحاد الفساد العام.
*

----------

